# heat press settings for rhinestone help



## orion001

hello i am just new to the world of rhinestone transfer making and i was wondering what are your heatpress settings for the rhinestone? like for example your pressure the temp and the time. can someone please post their settings? any help will be greatly appreciated. tnx alot.


----------



## My Shirt Connect

*Re: heat[ress settings for rhinestone help*



orion001 said:


> hello i am just new to the world of rhinestone transfer making and i was wondering what are your heatpress settings for the rhinestone? like for example your pressure the temp and the time. can someone please post their settings? any help will be greatly appreciated. tnx alot.


Our press times change depending on the size of the stones.

SS6 10/10 secs
SS10 15/10 secs
SS16 20/10 secs
SS20 25/10 secs
SS30 30/10 secs

We raise our temp to 360 degrees because we use a silicon foam rhinestone cover sheet.

Brian


----------



## charles95405

*Re: heat[ress settings for rhinestone help*

I will usually do 325F for 13 sec...for one transfer...this is for my printer...other printers may have a slightly different temp range


----------



## proworlded

*Re: heat[ress settings for rhinestone help*

*Rhinestone & Rhinestud Transfers - Application Instructions*



Set temperature at 325 degrees Fahrenheit.
Set pressure at medium to heavy.
Remove the white plastic backing from the transfer.
Place the transfer face up on the fabric.
Cover the transfers with a cloth.
Press for 13 seconds.
Let cool for several minutes and peel off the plastic very slowly.
Press again directly on the design for 5 seconds.


----------



## charles95405

Ed Glad you posted...sounds like I might have been doing it right... BTW..did you ever send the items to me that we discussed...???? if so never arrived


----------



## sjidohair

Ed love the green shirt


----------



## proworlded

Happy St. Pattys Day!


----------



## orion001

tnx alot everyone.  will try it out later will post the results.


----------



## orion001

hello. this is what i made today.  tnx for all the help.


----------



## taricp35

Nice...... looks like you got the hang of it.


----------



## orion001

i am having problems on ss6 size stones, having a hard time putting them on the holes of the template. but for the ss10 i think that its good.  tnx alot sir.


----------



## sjidohair

If you are having a hard time getting the stones brushed in the holes, it is one of 3 issues,,

1.) The hole is not perfectly round

2.) The stone has excess or over flow of glue, less expensive stones have this,, and make the stone oblong, and they do not flow into the templates as well.

3.) The Hole you cut for the template is not large enough for the Stone to go in and turn rightside up, and stay in the Hole.

If you need any help with any of these I will be glad to help

MMM


----------



## orion001

i examined my template and i saw that it was cut in an oblong kind of shape for the ss6 stones i used holes for an ss9 stones. but for my ss10 which used an ss13 size it was perfect round. i use korean stones and a forum member here sent me some sandblast materials to use. i use funtime rhinestone to design then export it to Artcut software for my cutter which is a china brand. guess i have to practice more to make perfect circles. tnx alot mam..


----------



## My Shirt Connect

Also, a worn out cutting strip will give you lots of trouble making perfect circles! 

Brian


----------



## orion001

oh.. i think i have a worn out cutting strip. need to order a new one. tnx again sir.


----------



## DivineBling

orion001 said:


> oh.. i think i have a worn out cutting strip. need to order a new one. tnx again sir.


I've had this problem before, too. You can try to place your template material on a section of the cutting strip that isn't sliced up which should help in the meantime while you're waiting for your new cutting strip to be delivered.


----------



## orion001

will try it tomorrow. tnx again for all the help.


----------



## sjidohair

Iin funtime or like software try cutting your 
2mm-6ss stones at 11ss setting,, ,they will flow in like a dream, 

then adjust down,, when you have time to play to find the sweet spot for you and your cutter,,


----------



## sjidohair

My Shirt Connect said:


> Also, a worn out cutting strip will give you lots of trouble making perfect circles!
> 
> Brian



Brian, is so right on this,,,, also check the rollers on your track that holds the carriage for the blade,,,, 

make sure it is dust free and the wheels are rolling well.

MMM


----------



## orion001

wow... tnx alot very much appreciated what you all teach me.  gonna practice again tomorrow.  tnx again everyone.  now i need to find a local supplier for a sandblast material here.


----------



## RobertG

*Re: heat[ress settings for rhinestone help*



My Shirt Connect said:


> We raise our temp to 360 degrees because we use a silicon foam rhinestone cover sheet.
> 
> Brian



Hi Brian,

What sort of silicone cover sheet are you speaking about, I mean how thick is it, can I use any silicone sheet for the same result you think.
I am justh worried that if I use the wrong material the heat will not go trough. I'm in the Netherlands so certain things are more difficult to get.

Thanks in advance.

Kind regards, Robert


----------



## carolbknits

I am a newbie with a heat press and could use some help on settings and supplies. I have 2 die cutting machines and am doing okay with cutting rhinestones and the designing its how to heat press them! I just bought a new heat press but don't have any extras I need to use with it like the protective mat or the measuring rulers. Also I need times for how long to press the stones. Does the time and pressure vary by the stones or by the materials they are being applied to? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm a hobbyist needing to make a few dollars to support my habit 
thanks!
love hugs and prayers
Carol


----------



## BlingItOn

I press my designs at 325 degrees for 12 seconds, hot peel the transfer tape off and then place a Teflon sheet over the top of the design and repress for an additional 12 sec. I use a medium to firm pressure. My heat press does not have a pressure setting so I just do it by feel. You want it to have a little resistance when you try to close it. 

I don't usually adjust my time when I use different size rhinestones only the pressure for different thicknesses of fabric.


----------



## Eview1

Carol go to the place you got your stones from for the correct temp and time for your stones, depending on the type you may have a little difference. Try 335 degrees for 15 seconds, then flip in inside out and press it for 5 more




carolbknits said:


> I am a newbie with a heat press and could use some help on settings and supplies. I have 2 die cutting machines and am doing okay with cutting rhinestones and the designing its how to heat press them! I just bought a new heat press but don't have any extras I need to use with it like the protective mat or the measuring rulers. Also I need times for how long to press the stones. Does the time and pressure vary by the stones or by the materials they are being applied to? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm a hobbyist needing to make a few dollars to support my habit
> thanks!
> love hugs and prayers
> Carol


----------



## Dragon Slayer

I know this is a kind of old post, but what if your design has different size stones? How do I make sure the ss6 stones next to the ss10's get enough pressure to adhere? I'm afraid the height of the ss10 will prevent enough heat and pressure from reaching the ss6's.

I have a teflon sheet to place over my transfer. Other than that little accessory, it's just me, my transfer, t-shirt and heat press.


----------



## My Shirt Connect

Dragon Slayer said:


> I know this is a kind of old post, but what if your design has different size stones? How do I make sure the ss6 stones next to the ss10's get enough pressure to adhere? I'm afraid the height of the ss10 will prevent enough heat and pressure from reaching the ss6's.
> 
> I have a teflon sheet to place over my transfer. Other than that little accessory, it's just me, my transfer, t-shirt and heat press.


A silicon sponge rhinestone cover sheet will help absorb the different heights of different size rhinestones. We use those with every press even if the rhinestones are the same size....


----------



## BML Builder

You can always use a small towel under the shirt to let the larger stone press down a little and help make all the stones on a more even level for heating. The larger stones press down farther than the smaller stones so it lets all the tops of the stones stay at the same height.


----------



## Dragon Slayer

I pressed my transfer with ss6 and ss10's last night at 325° at a medium-hard pressure for 16 seconds covered by a silicone baking sheet. Peeled warm because some say peel hot others say peel cool, so I picked the in between (acrylic transfer). Pressed again after peeling for 6 seconds with silicone baking sheet I bought at Target. It is spongy and the bottom platten of my heat press also has a foam cover, so as stated in a previous post, that should have done the same as putting a towel underneath.

I had complete adhesion of stones. I am very pleased  and thank all of you with your help.

Looking forward to more success in the future.


----------



## shayne0307

Dragon Slayer said:


> I pressed my transfer with ss6 and ss10's last night at 325° at a medium-hard pressure for 16 seconds covered by a silicone baking sheet. Peeled warm because some say peel hot others say peel cool, so I picked the in between (acrylic transfer). Pressed again after peeling for 6 seconds with silicone baking sheet I bought at Target. It is spongy and the bottom platten of my heat press also has a foam cover, so as stated in a previous post, that should have done the same as putting a towel underneath.
> 
> I had complete adhesion of stones. I am very pleased  and thank all of you with your help.
> 
> Looking forward to more success in the future.


I love my Target baking mat.....I works very well


----------



## Leg cramps

I'm at 300 degrees for 20 seconds. only one press.I Normally use ss10 stones. If I am going to put down another layer of stones or glitter I will hit it for 10 seconds and pull the tape and press the glitter and the stones again for one more cycle. Think of rhinestones like melting butter in the microwave...when you see the cube first start to melt and liquefy. That's like the glue on the back of a rhinestone.It hits that temp and melts right into the fabric. If your shirt is thin it can go through the first layer and stick the front to the back. I usually just stick my hand in there as soon as I open the press and separate the two layers before the glue cools and sets. 
Once and a while I use larger ss16 stones and if I press them same as the small stones they don't stick so I run larger stones with 2 presses. I hand laid these large and small stones on these thongs .I used a piece of foam board under the thong for a backer.
here is a video of the thongs with 2 size stones. ss16 and ss10.This pair had like a wrinkled up elastic band so I could not stone the band. but usually I do.
CAM00482 - YouTube


----------



## Crystalchloe

when you iron on the transfers , the temperature and time is the most important way to pay attention for !


----------



## RCF01

Heat Press setting (temp, time and pressure) recommendations for rhinestone transfer onto 67% modal, 28% poly 5% spandex shirt 

Is the rhinestone transfer a hot or cold peel process?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mfatty500

I peel while slightly warm, but to be safe, if you're just starting out do it cold until you feel comfortable with them.


----------



## RCF01

Mike, 
What Heat Press setting (temp, time and pressure) for rhinestone transfer onto 67% modal, 28% poly 5% spandex shirt do you suggest?

Is the rhinestone transfer a hot or cold peel process?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mfatty500

I press my stones at 320* medium pressure, for 20 seconds


----------

